# أطباق الفوم



## ahmed hafeez (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية من عند الله مباركة طيبة وبعد,,
إخوانى الأفاضل القائمين على المنتدى أسأل الله أن يتقبل منكم صالح الأعمال وأن يجزيكم كل خير ,,
فى الحقيقة أنا أود القيام بعمل مشروع صناعة أطباق الفوم بأشكالها المختلفة , وأود من إدارة المنتدى أو أى من الأعضاء الكرام من له دراية بهذا المجال, أن يمدنى بدراسة جدوى لهذا المشروع شاملة كل التفاصيل , وطبيعة المواد الخام المستخدمة و أسعارها ومن أين الحصول عليها , وكذلك الآلات , و طريقة التصنيع إن أمكن فيديو , وأىمعلومات أخرىذات خبرة فى هذا المجال

وإذا تكرمتم أرجو الرد سريعا و مراسلتى عبر البريد الإلكترونى الخاص بى 
و أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم وأن يجزيكم بما هو أهله 
إنه أهل التقوى والمغفرة ,,,


----------



## ahmed hafeez (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
إخوانى الأفاضل أرجو الرد بارك الله فيكم ,,,


----------



## hamada_hamada99 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اود ان اعرف

طريقة تصنيع اطباق الفوم


----------



## hamada_hamada99 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية من عند الله مباركة طيبة وبعد,,
إخوانى الأفاضل القائمين على المنتدى أسأل الله أن يتقبل منكم صالح الأعمال وأن يجزيكم كل خير ,,
فى الحقيقة أنا أود القيام بعمل مشروع صناعة أطباق الفوم بأشكالها المختلفة , وأود من إدارة المنتدى أو أى من الأعضاء الكرام من له دراية بهذا المجال, أن يمدنى بدراسة جدوى لهذا المشروع شاملة كل التفاصيل , وطبيعة المواد الخام المستخدمة و أسعارها ومن أين الحصول عليها , وكذلك الآلات , و طريقة التصنيع إن أمكن فيديو , وأىمعلومات أخرىذات خبرة فى هذا المجال

وإذا تكرمتم أرجو الرد سريعا و مراسلتى عبر البريد الإلكترونى الخاص بى 
و أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم وأن يجزيكم بما هو أهله 
إنه أهل التقوى والمغفرة ,,,


----------

